# Subtank mini Questions



## Rafique (20/2/15)

Hi Guys,

Ok So I have been vaping the subtank mini for 2 weeks and enjoying it. Quite recently it started spitting Juice through the drip tip. I had the same problem with my atlantis and hated it. Its spitting through the 0.5 coils and 1.2 as well as the RBA. dont know if its Juice related.

Anyone else have this problem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/2/15)

My experience with spitting juices has been from thin liquids normally.

I'm not referring to the subtank though, dont have one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (20/2/15)

I think you might just be right Rogue, will adding some VG to the liquid help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/2/15)

Rafique said:


> I think you might just be right Rogue, will adding some VG to the liquid help



I used to notice with my MPT3, with self-made coils, even adding as little as 5-10% VG would help quite a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (20/2/15)

cool thanks will try that now


----------



## Reinhardt (20/2/15)

Hi @Rafique, hope you good.

I have had exactly the same problem. I have found it is when you use "Standard Coils" Not necessarily the standard coils you get with your tank but more the coil style. Nano coils don't spit (Wrapped tightly next to each other), standard coil is wrapped with a little gap in between the wraps. I have also found that twisted coils spit a lot. 
I vape 70VG/30PG juice

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/2/15)

spiting is caused by condensation , the minute a spot of water gets into the joose and it gets boiled by the coil, spitting occurs , as soon as condensation is removed and water is burnt off it will stop .

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rafique (20/2/15)

Reinhardt said:


> Hi @Rafique, hope you good.
> 
> I have had exactly the same problem. I have found it is when you use "Standard Coils" Not necessarily the standard coils you get with your tank but more the coil style. Nano coils don't spit (Wrapped tightly next to each other), standard coil is wrapped with a little gap in between the wraps. I have also found that twisted coils spit a lot.
> I vape 70VG/30PG juice



Thanks man, will see if 70VG/30PG juice works


----------



## Barnicle (20/2/15)

Experiencing the same problem... been vaping lekka vapors "Frenchy" and it keeps spitting juice...


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/2/15)

turn the tank upside down for a few mins , clean out the drip tip hole with some tissue . let the residue drip out , clean and see if there is an improvement


----------



## Barnicle (20/2/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> turn the tank upside down for a few mins , clean out the drip tip hole with some tissue . let the residue drip out , clean and see if there is an improvement



I done that earlier and it is an improvement... Thanks Bud! So its not a problem caused by the juice?


----------



## Q-Ball (20/2/15)

I have had the same with my Lemo's using my own DIY juices.

I have been mixing 70VG/30PG with 10% distilled water to thin it down a bit.
Think I will leave out the water with my next batch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/2/15)

please update as to how it goes , so others can see .

Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

